# Although



## Granola

Hi,

How might you translate into MSA: although he believes that there are a lot of problems, he is still happy.

How exactly does the use of "although" work in MSA?

Thank you!!


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Granola said:


> Hi,
> 
> How might you translate into MSA: although he believes that there are a lot of problems, he is still happy.
> 
> How exactly does the use of "although" work in MSA?
> 
> Thank you!!


 
One way of expressing this in Arabic is for example هو سعيد مع انه يعتقد ان المشاكل متعددة.

HTH

S


----------



## nn.om

*بالرغم من اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
رغم اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
رغماً أنه يعتقد بوجود العديد من المشاكل، فهو لا يزال سعيداً. 
على اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
مع اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً. (يعتقد بوجود العديد من المشاكل، وهو لا يزال سعيداً مع ذلك)* 

This was what came to my mind right now, but it's important to say that the common way to express "although" in Arabic is (بالرغم من- على الرغم من- رغم- رغماً).


----------



## Anatoli

If I am not mistaken, the most common are pronounced رغم أن _raghm(a) 'anna_ and مع أن _ma3a 'anna_.


----------



## nn.om

Forgot about these two, and I'm sure I've missed some others. There's also على أن. 
لم يخبرنا أين خبأ سلاح الجريمة على أنه اعترف بأنه هو مرتكبها


----------



## Outlandish

nn.om said:


> *بالرغم من اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
> رغم اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
> رغماً أنه يعتقد بوجود العديد من المشاكل، فهو لا يزال سعيداً.
> على اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً.
> مع اعتقاده بوجود العديد من المشاكل، لا يزال سعيداً. (يعتقد بوجود العديد من المشاكل، وهو لا يزال سعيداً مع ذلك)*
> 
> This was what came to my mind right now, but it's important to say that the common way to express "although" in Arabic is (بالرغم من- على الرغم من- رغم- _رغماً_).



I prefer بالرغم من/ على الرغم من 
nn.om, I don't think this structure رغما أنه... is a valid structure. Are you sure of it?


----------



## nn.om

Outlandish said:


> I prefer بالرغم من/ على الرغم من
> nn.om, I don't think this structure رغما أنه... is a valid structure. Are you sure of it?


 
Hmm, it is used and I've used it, although dad, who's a رجل إعلامي, doesn't feel good about it. 
تسوقت اليوم لثلاث ساعات رغماً أن قدمي لا تزال تؤلمني​ 

Kind regards.


----------



## Outlandish

Well, I feel the same as dad


----------



## azeid

nn.om said:


> Hmm, it is used and I've used it, although dad, who's a رجل إعلامي, doesn't feel good about it.
> تسوقت اليوم لثلاث ساعات رغماً أن قدمي لا تزال تؤلمني​
> 
> Kind regards.


It is Ok but without Tanween
تسوقت اليوم لثلاث ساعات رغمَ أن قدمي كانت تؤلمني
Examples from modern poems for Farouk Gouida.
قصيدة دائماً أنت بقلبى​سوف ألقاك عبيرا بين يأس الناس 
عذب الأمنيات 
دائما أنت بقلبي 
رغم أن الأرض ماتت 
رغم أن الحلم.. مات 
ربما ألقاك يوما في دموع الكلمات!!​ 

قصيدة وتسقط بيننا الأيام

ما زلت أحيا كل ما عشناه يوما 
رغم أن العمر.. أيام قصار 
والحب في الأعماق بركان يدمرنا 
وبين يديك ما أحلى الدمار​ ​

​


----------



## nn.om

azeid said:


> It is Ok but without Tanween


 
I've mentioned رغمَ there. I'm sure that رغماً أن is used commonly to some extent. I don't understand why dad لم يستصغها because I've read it in a number of news reports.


----------



## azeid

nn.om said:


> I've mentioned رغمَ there. I'm sure that رغماً أن is used commonly to some extent. I don't understand why dad لم يستصغها because I've read it in a number of news reports.





Outlandish said:


> Well, I feel the same as dad


I am with your dad too.


----------



## jmt356

In the sentence هو سعيد مع انه يعتقد ان المشاكل متعددة, above, should it be يعتقد أَنَّ or يعتقد أنْ?


----------



## Finland

It is أنَّ. Remember that أنْ isfollowed by a verb and أنَّ by a noun. 

HTH
S


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

may I ask you please to tell me whether the usage of *although *is correct in the following sentence 

How did you come here my friends? We came by car *although* we prefer the bus.
 كيف جئتم  إلى هُنا يا أصدقائي؟ 
 جِئنا بالسيارة على الرغم من أننا نفضل الحافلة

Please note that the scope of my exercise was to use the verb جاء so if possible I'd prefer to use it.

Thank you
Aurélien


----------



## إسكندراني

جملك صحيحة
ويمكنك أيضا أن تقول
جئنا بالسيارة رغم أننا نفضل الحافلة
وممكن أيضا
رغم أننا كنا نفضل الحافلة


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

could you tell me please if the following sentence is correct with a correct usage in Arabic of "_although_" ?

_Although_ Youssef's grandfathers lives in Sharm el-Sheikh, they come to France to visit him each year.
على الرغم من إن أجداد يوسف يعيش في شرم الشيخ, يجيئان الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام  

Aurélien


----------



## لنـا

Hi

على الرغم من ( أن) أجداد يوسف (يعيشون) في شرم الشيخ، إنهم (يأتون) الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام


----------



## akhooha

> على الرغم من ( أن) أجداد يوسف (يعيشون) في شرم الشيخ، إنهم (يأتون) الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام


Isn't it more common to say:
على الرغم من ( أن) أجداد يوسف (يعيشون) في شرم الشيخ،  (فيأتون) الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام 
using ف instead of إنّ ?


----------



## Hashim

akhooha said:


> Isn't it more common to say:
> على الرغم من ( أن) أجداد يوسف (يعيشون) في شرم الشيخ،  (فيأتون) الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام
> using ف instead of إنّ ?




My suggestion is to  leave both (فاء الاستئناف) and (ان التوكيد):

 على الرغم من ( أن) أجداد يوسف (يعيشون) في شرم الشيخ،  (فإنهم يأتون) الى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام


----------



## cherine

I don't think الفاء is correct in this structure, we need a particle to convey the meaning of "although": على الرغم من كذا إلا أن كذا . So:
على الرغم من أنّ جَدَّي يوسف يعيشان في شرم الشيخ، إلا أنهما يأتيان إلى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام


----------



## Hashim

Your way is correct, and using (ف) correct too. Please take a look at this example:

على الرغم من كون  البلوتونيوم مادة سامة… فإنه لا يُعدُّ المادة الأكثر (كذا) سُميَّةً…

I brought it from this website :
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/Arabic_Proficiency/16.htm





cherine said:


> I don't think الفاء is correct in this structure, we need a particle to convey the meaning of "although": على الرغم من كذا إلا أن كذا . So:
> على الرغم من أنّ جَدَّي يوسف يعيشان في شرم الشيخ، إلا أنهما يأتيان إلى فرنسا لزيارته كل عام


----------



## cherine

Thanks for the link. But please notice that the author gives this sentence as an example for incorrect usage جانبها التوفيق , and says that is it better to say مع أن البلوتونيوم [مادة سامة] فهو لا يُعَدُّ أكثر المواد سُمِّيَّة على الأرض .

So, to use their explanation, I'd say we should use this translation for Aurelien's sentence:

مع أن جَدَّي يوسف يعيشان في شرم الشيخ، إلا أنهما يأتيان
Or:
يأتي جَدّا يوسف لزيارته في فرنسا كل عام مع أنهما يعيشان في شرم الشيخ


----------



## Hashim

Hi Cherine, Thank you for the input, and Happy Ramadan!

If it is totally wrong, he will say (جانبها الصواب) . He tried to change it and said:

مع أن البلوتونيوم… فهو لا يُعَدُّ أكثر المواد  سُمِّيَّةً على الأرض

He did not delete the (ف) the way you did. It is common to use (ف)  with (مع ان) or with (بالرغم من)





cherine said:


> Thanks  for the link. But please notice that the author gives this sentence as  an example for incorrect usage جانبها التوفيق , and says that is it  better to say مع أن البلوتونيوم [مادة سامة] فهو لا يُعَدُّ أكثر المواد  سُمِّيَّة على الأرض .
> 
> So, to use their explanation, I'd say we should use this translation for Aurelien's sentence:
> 
> مع أن جَدَّي يوسف يعيشان في شرم الشيخ، إلا أنهما يأتيان
> Or:
> يأتي جَدّا يوسف لزيارته في فرنسا كل عام مع أنهما يعيشان في شرم الشيخ


----------

